
How to set up a burner iPhone as a locked-down secure travel device - FiloSottile
https://blog.filippo.io/securing-a-travel-iphone/?
======
extra88
To me a "burner" is a phone you use and discard. I suppose by following these
steps you _could_ discard the phone without much concern for what could be
retrieved but the same would be true of a phone you can choose to wipe before
discarding.

I'm a little surprised using a VPN isn't on this list, in addition to, not
instead of anything on the list. The list pretty much limits communication to
encrypted channels but adding a VPN would conceal even which channels you use
(not from shoulder surfing).

